# Ceado "reskinning" or "Nicheifying the Ceado"



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've had the E8 since 08/15 and haven't used it at all for the past two years. I got a Lido E in 12/15 and took the Ceado out of service sometime towards the end of Jan 16 while intending to fit it with a arduino timer but I could never be bothered to solder all the parts together, make a custom lid for the doser and perform other modifications to make it easy and quick to use.

Fast forward two years (after using the Ceado a couple of times since) and I get a Pharos which I'm very happy with. I think I should probably sell the Ceado, especially before the Niche comes out and this forum is flooded by similar grinders...but for some reason I don't want to part with it, despite knowing it's just going to sit there....

Then I realise why, and it's because in the back of my mind I've always thought about the burr carrier mounted to the motor and it being one independent unit. The E8 is the same as the E37s, just in a larger case with a doser. So I got to thinking recently, why can't I just remove the motor and create a mount for the entire thing? I could mount it on an angle to help with single dosing, fit it with a removable exit chute to clear the grinds. The entire assembly is no more than 15 cm tall and about 12/13 cm deep, with a barebones setup, and the electronics mounted into a small enclosure (capacitor, power connection etc) it could be a really compact large flat burr grinder.

What I have in mind is to suspend the motor and assembly between two aluminium plates by attaching it to an axle that would allow the grinder to be tilted with a lever (to facilitate removal of grinds from the chamber and exit chute and to possibly mount it on slight angle while in use).

I'm creating this thread to invite tips, input, criticism, and to put the idea out there for people who have Ceados with dosers that they might be able to convert them into something more kitchen friendly, and who knows maybe even people with the E37s and similar might think about doing the same if it's successful. I'm not sure how well Mazzers will do with this idea as I have no idea how their burr carriers and motors are built, but the Ceado's is really nice and seems safely enclosed.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I suppose you could be mounting like the E37Z: https://www.ceado.com/en/product/78.html


----------

